# Soma-Tex HGH



## reza85

just got these of a friend that bought then and changed his mind about taking HGH.

So I offered to take them of his hands !

Can any one help me out and tell me if they have seen them before ?


----------



## reza85

So if I jab 12ius in one go how should I feel after? If it contains GH ?


----------



## Clubber Lang

everyones different but a high iu blast of gh would give my tight wrists the next day and possible dry finger joints.


----------



## reza85

Clubber Lang said:


> everyones different but a high iu blast of gh would give my tight wrists the next day and possible dry finger joints.


Thanks for the reply bro so if I don't feel anything tomorrow there is no GH in there ?


----------



## vela13

reza85 said:


> Thanks for the reply bro so if I don't feel anything tomorrow there is no GH in there ?


First time I had it I noticed intense dreams. Dreams that were memorable upon waking. I only do like 3 iu so cant say I have ever tried a high dose to judge effects though. I would say occasionally I get a tightness in my wrists but it isnt long lasting. I reckon if you do 12iu you will feel something. There was a thread on Dattbtrue from BB (iirc) he did 12iu of pharm grade and he lost feeling in his legs. The effects were very pronounced.


----------



## reza85

vela13 said:


> First time I had it I noticed intense dreams. Dreams that were memorable upon waking. I only do like 3 iu so cant say I have ever tried a high dose to judge effects though. I would say occasionally I get a tightness in my wrists but it isnt long lasting. I reckon if you do 12iu you will feel something. There was a thread on Dattbtrue from BB (iirc) he did 12iu of pharm grade and he lost feeling in his legs. The effects were very pronounced.


Lol all I felt was abit hot and hungry !


----------



## reza85

I think is safe to say is bunk !


----------



## reza85

Lol shall I try 24ius eod ? Instead of 12?

I have some hyge coming to but the problem is I don't know how I should feel post injection


----------



## reza85

Any one els ?


----------



## Superhorse

At 12ius you should be veeeeeeeeeeery sleeeeeeeepy and go a bit hypo


----------



## reza85

Superhorse said:


> At 12ius you should be veeeeeeeeeeery sleeeeeeeepy and go a bit hypo


I'm pretty certain is bunk GH mate


----------



## reza85

So ****ed f-ing angry man !


----------



## Superhorse

Happens a lot dude


----------



## Sammyguns

Dont be so haisty. I got some of this about 5 months ago and iv been doing 6iu a day. Iv been getting lean and

Having really vivid dreams. Iv been using gear for years n I I'd definately rate this stuff. Are you diluting it properly

And storing it at the correct temperature? Seems odd...


----------



## reza85

Sammyguns said:


> Dont be so haisty. I got some of this about 5 months ago and iv been doing 6iu a day. Iv been getting lean and
> 
> Having really vivid dreams. Iv been using gear for years n I I'd definately rate this stuff. Are you diluting it properly
> 
> And storing it at the correct temperature? Seems odd...


I used it as soon as i mixed it mate to honest is 100% bunk I did 12 last nite and 12 this morning and nothing at all ! I get more sides from peptides then I did with this crap !


----------



## Sammyguns

Oh too bad. What batch no is yours?. I'm really pleased with mine. Maybe your supplier diidnt store it properly.


----------



## Kk5276

Can Anybody else confirm this type of gh is good to go ? I have a feeling it is ghrp6 and powdered insulin as I woke last night after 2 hrs sleep to eating all sorts of ****...


----------



## muscularmachine

Hi guys! im currently using this stuff on its own as im having 6months off AAS. im coming in to my 4th month now doing 6iu mon-fri and im really trimming up. iv noticed when iv scuffed my hands etc. its healed quicker than normal and im definately getting the vivid dreams. Id say its pretty spot on to be fair. its got a batch no on it 2207 if this helps......... :thumb:


----------



## muscularmachine

ill post up some pics shortly so you can compare


----------



## Kk5276

Hi mate what growth have you done before ?

I also have british pfizer genotropin which is possible the best you can get and I do not get sides like that, only ever got that sort of sides from peptides and slin ?


----------



## reza85

:lol: LOL


----------



## reza85

Are you guys the mane fractures by any chance ?


----------



## Kk5276

you lost me ?


----------



## Sammyguns

Kk5276 said:


> you lost me ?


I think he means manufacturers. I'm a plumber lol, not a scientist, I struggle making a fried egg let alone hgh haha. I've got nothing to do with this company, I'm just stating that its good quality stuff. Not forcing you to use it lol

peace!


----------



## Ljb

Would love to know if anyone besides OP and the accused manufacture posters have used this. Currently 8 days in at 6iu a day - 3 morning , 3 post workout. No sides, no vivid dreams, feel nothing.

My source is legit, have has no issue with everything else he sells so cant imagine why he'd screw me over on growth.

Also the company's website looks legit as fock and can verify. Long effort just to make fake gh?


----------



## Kk5276

Sammyguns said:


> I think he means manufacturers. I'm a plumber lol, not a scientist, I struggle making a fried egg let alone hgh haha. I've got nothing to do with this company, I'm just stating that its good quality stuff. Not forcing you to use it lol
> 
> peace!


I see lol.

Well considering I am thinking its fake.

I have checked out the site and it registered to someone in china but with 123 reg in the uk, which is odd.

I would like any positive or negative feed back as I am using it alongside pharma British gh so do not want to be wasting time and money.

I get hot flush and hunger from it on 12 iu which is normal from ghrp6


----------



## Ljb

But why would a company go to that effort to fake something? And why would my always legit source risk it? What difference does ghrp-6 make? Really need more people who have used/using this to comment! C'mon people!


----------



## reza85

Spoke to guy in my gym he said he has been useing it for a short wile and he thinks is as good as hyge but hey who knows


----------



## Dead lee

I don't get hot flush & hunger from 10 iu of riptropin in the evening/ pre bed, i get some sore wrists in the morning and tingling fingers

Company's would go to the trouble of making something that would appear to be like hgh because there's more of money in hgh


----------



## anabolik

reza85 said:


> Are you guys the mane fractures by any chance ?


lol exactly what I was thinking.

Guys suddenly show up with new accounts praising how good the stuff is. Apparently they felt the need to create a new account just to give their input, how nice of them :lol:


----------



## Ljb

****s sake I hope it's legit...at what point would I start noticing it take effect? Been on 8 days


----------



## reza85

Ill say give it atleast 6 weeks mate


----------



## Ljb

Yeah pal I will. Doesnt help its hard to see anything as im doing 50mg dbol a day for 3 weeks to preload a course for strength & size. Test E/Tren E 500mg/400mg a week for next 10 weeks. So im not eating like im cutting for 3 weeks.

I just cant understand how something like that would be fake! and my source is one of the biggest sources round here, so supplies to a lot of people...surely he'd be running a risk by not being sure if it was legit.

Im ****ed if it is. Hes my only source I know!


----------



## Kk5276

anabolik said:


> lol exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> H
> 
> Guys suddenly show up with new accounts praising how good the stuff is. Apparently they felt the need to create a new account just to give their input, how nice of them :lol:


 Dude read my post . I am questioning it... I have created an account to ask about it as I do not see anything on the web about it and to make comment i need an account.

i am asking as I have it and I am prepping for a show and want to be sure it is good to go. The companies website is only just under a year old also which is a concern

I am just after some people's opinion as there must be more people using this


----------



## Ljb

Same, why do people fakkkkeee stuff its sooooo annoying!!!


----------



## reza85

Lol mate don't stress I'm on hyge now and it looks legit and I'm still 100%


----------



## Ljb

I'm confused? Your on hyge now but you reckon the somatex is 100% legit?


----------



## reza85

Lol no mate not sure if the somatx is legit same way that I'm not sure if the hyg is 100% legit

U just have to try and see wat happens


----------



## Ljb

fair enough you put im still 100% confused me ha! heres to hoping for the best in the next month or so. By week 6 really I shouldve started looking leaner right? if diet is in shape?


----------



## reza85

If diet is in shape I presume yes u should look leaner also sleep better and have overal better recovery


----------



## Breezer80

reza85 said:


> just got these of a friend that bought then and changed his mind about taking HGH.
> 
> So I offered to take them of his hands !
> 
> Can any one help me out and tell me if they have seen them before ?


They're defo good to go... Myself and a few others at my gym have been using Soma-Tex for the last 2-3 months. Feel the tightness in my forearms and also trimming away at my fat.

I dilute 1ml of water into 12iu vial and take that over 2 days. 6iu per day!

IMO i think semo-tex is probably better than Hyge.

My source is someone at the gym but one guy actually bought his off the internet and his was also legit!


----------



## BIG DRE

I picked up 2 boxes of this stuff yesterday & just trying to find some info on it......but it is weird that why someone would make a new account just to say this stuff is great.......


----------



## Ljb

Breezer how do we know your not the manufacture with 3 posts lol. Either way it's good to hear something on it.

I think it's legit to be fair. Took my last 3iu shot around 11 last night real late, woke up at 6am with a weird numb and tingling sensation in hand. Coincidence or not, I reckon it must've been the soma. On top of that also been having tight forearms, tendons in hands feel stiff (could be from lifting heavy) ...but most weird of all is my appetite. A hour after eating I was starving like shakes!


----------



## Breezer80

Ljb said:


> Breezer how do we know your not the manufacture with 3 posts lol. Either way it's good to hear something on it.
> 
> I think it's legit to be fair. Took my last 3iu shot around 11 last night real late, woke up at 6am with a weird numb and tingling sensation in hand. Coincidence or not, I reckon it must've been the soma. On top of that also been having tight forearms, tendons in hands feel stiff (could be from lifting heavy) ...but most weird of all is my appetite. A hour after eating I was starving like shakes!


No mate, if i was the manufacturer i would be on here 24/7 promoting! I rarely come on this site and as you can see i signed up in 2010 but only come back because i was trying to find out some info about Somatex. It brought me to this page... After reading the comments i left my review of the product.

It seems to be working for you as well so i guess that answers our questions about if this stuff is legit.


----------



## Goose

My friend has these.. Chinese.

Hes just started them, giving it two weeks. He says he notices strenght gains then pins and needles from good GH. Ill report back with his feedback. Hes pretty advanced in all this so will be interesting to see the outcome


----------



## Breezer80

Goose said:


> My friend has these.. Chinese.
> 
> Hes just started them, giving it two weeks. He says he notices strenght gains then pins and needles from good GH. Ill report back with his feedback. Hes pretty advanced in all this so will be interesting to see the outcome


Chinese???? I'm sure my box says made in Switzerland!


----------



## Goose

Breezer80 said:


> Chinese???? I'm sure my box says made in Switzerland!


Yeah it says that buts its defo chinese mate lol its just a ploy.

I have heard good things about it so far tho.


----------



## Breezer80

GettingSTRONG said:


> Hi all, created an account as I'm also after info on this brand, and there is literally nothing about it on the web (besides their own website).
> 
> I bought some of this stuff off a mate a couple of weeks back, 1st HGH cycle and also waiting to feel (any) effects, would deliberately dosing 7-10iu force a reaction? I'm 5ft 7 & 11st 5.
> 
> I checked registration address of website and it comes up with Entlebuch Willisau? Pretty sure that's not in China?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> A


Same here mate... I'm trying to find out more info. However so far so good for me and a few others in my gym. We all started feeling the effects after 3-4 weeks. My forearms and hands are very tight.

7-10iu is pretty high. I'm sticking with 6iu and it's working fine.

My box says made in Switzerland but the other bloke on this site insists it made in China! I have no idea but the product is defo legit.


----------



## Goose

Just because it says made in switzerland doesnt mean it is actually made there. A lot of GH comes out of china and gets re labelled as "made in US" etc..

I cant comment on your batch but my friend is using it and is rating it so far


----------



## mmatrainer1981

I'm a bit confused ? Has anyone ever taken HGH 191aa and felt the effects instantly ? I know bodybuilders tend to be on the daft side but this Reza guy is special,, I've actualy tried this soma tex growth and it is 100 percent ,, I'd be more worried it was "bunk" if I done one shot of hgh and felt it instantly,

As growth can take up to three months to even hit your system properly !!!

Its strange someone would even take a product like this and waste there time and money not even knowing what there taking and what effects they should get ?,

I never get on these websites cos its filled with people that know a lot about nothing ,,

Maybe you should try 120ius a day that mite make you super ripped by the weekend,,


----------



## Sammyguns

mmatrainer1981 said:


> I'm a bit confused ? Has anyone ever taken HGH 191aa and felt the effects instantly ? I know bodybuilders tend to be on the daft side but this Reza guy is special,, I've actualy tried this soma tex growth and it is 100 percent ,, I'd be more worried it was "bunk" if I done one shot of hgh and felt it instantly,
> 
> As growth can take up to three months to even hit your system properly !!!
> 
> Its strange someone would even take a product like this and waste there time and money not even knowing what there taking and what effects they should get ?,
> 
> I never get on these websites cos its filled with people that know a lot about nothing ,,
> 
> Maybe you should try 120ius a day that mite make you super ripped by the weekend,,


Brilliant Post. this made me laugh. Has anyone on this post used GHRP6 or GHRP2?


----------



## reza85

mmatrainer1981 said:


> I'm a bit confused ? Has anyone ever taken HGH 191aa and felt the effects instantly ? I know bodybuilders tend to be on the daft side but this Reza guy is special,, I've actualy tried this soma tex growth and it is 100 percent ,, I'd be more worried it was "bunk" if I done one shot of hgh and felt it instantly,
> 
> As growth can take up to three months to even hit your system properly !!!
> 
> Its strange someone would even take a product like this and waste there time and money not even knowing what there taking and what effects they should get ?,
> 
> I never get on these websites cos its filled with people that know a lot about nothing ,,
> 
> Maybe you should try 120ius a day that mite make you super ripped by the weekend,,


Lol is cocks like you that makes me doubt this GH even more !

I mean what the hell I don't think Jay Cutler defends muscle teck like the way you defending soma-tx.


----------



## mmatrainer1981

reza85 said:


> Lol is cocks like you that makes me doubt this GH even more !
> 
> I mean what the hell I don't think Jay Cutler defends muscle teck like the way you defending soma-tx.


LOooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL Sorry mate I think you missed the point I was making,,

NO! HGH Works with one shot!!!!!!! I don't care what HGH you take were you buy it from or were you jab it, I have used SOMA-TEX and yes it is LEGIT!!!!

But the real point I was making was I don't get why anyone would post up a thread claiming a certain GH doesn't work when they have done one shot???

It was really a comment more on your IQ level than anything else,, I reckon even Jay Cutler would agree with me on that!

He mite even buy you a toffee apple Reza and tell you how special you really are ? Who knows ?

Maybe will are all the manufactures of Soma Tex ? Our maybe its more off the fact that we actually gave it a chance to work and then noticed results as any normal person would do with any GH,

Can someone else please buy Reza an ice cream and sit him down and explain to him how a Growth Hormone actually works,,


----------



## reza85

Lol no point to argue you sound like a 10 stone wet sack or Internet warrior any ways good luck with your soma-tx

By the way stick 12 ius of legit simplex in you and you would know what I'm talking about ass wipe !


----------



## Goose

Update:

Mate has been taking this GH for few weeks now.. says its ****e, made him ill. Just generic Chinese crap


----------



## Breezer80

Goose said:


> Update:
> 
> Mate has been taking this GH for few weeks now.. says its ****e, made him ill. Just generic Chinese crap


But 2 days ago you said your friend has been taking it and rating it! Now he's ill and it's crap.

Really confusing me! Seems fine for me and the others at my gym. I'll ask them if they feel ill but i would have heard about it over the last couple of months.


----------



## Goose

Breezer80 said:


> But 2 days ago you said your friend has been taking it and rating it! Now he's ill and it's crap.
> 
> Really confusing me! Seems fine for me and the others at my gym. I'll ask them if they feel ill but i would have heard about it over the last couple of months.


Yes true but 2 days ago I posted that, and that was going on information I had got from him over a week ago now. I spoke to him this morning and his binned it. Im not saying all batches were crap or yours. My friend didnt agree with it and to be honest I trust his opinion over anyones on this board.

If you want good Gh get some Saizen 26iu gh pens.

EDIT: Sayng that he knows of others that like it, but it gave him the sweats and ****s lol


----------



## Breezer80

Goose said:


> Yes true but 2 days ago I posted that, and that was going on information I had got from him over a week ago now. I spoke to him this morning and his binned it. Im not saying all batches were crap or yours. My friend didnt agree with it and to be honest I trust his opinion over anyones on this board.
> 
> If you want good Gh get some Saizen 26iu gh pens.


Ok fair enough i'll keep that in mind.

As i said i'm feeling fine and i'm sure the guys at the gym are also good. I feel the effects with pin and needles etc.

I'm going to stick with it for a few more months and see how i get on and will report back.


----------



## Goose

Breezer80 said:


> Ok fair enough i'll keep that in mind.
> 
> As i said i'm feeling fine and i'm sure the guys at the gym are also good. I feel the effects with pin and needles etc.
> 
> I'm going to stick with it for a few more months and see how i get on and will report back.


See my edit mate.

IF your seeing results then stick with it mate. You cant please every customers..

Theres products I wouldnt touch with a barge poll and people rate highly and vice versa, thats just life! lol


----------



## Breezer80

Goose said:


> See my edit mate.
> 
> IF your seeing results then stick with it mate. You cant please every customers..
> 
> Theres products I wouldnt touch with a barge poll and people rate highly and vice versa, thats just life! lol


You sure he didnt have a dodgy curry? lol

Yeh i'll stick with it now... I'll ask the boys at the gym how they feel and report back and then i'll also report back in a few months with my opinion.


----------



## BIG DRE

BREEZER......you really do seem like your trying to push soma-tex out there,most new guy who just join UK-M are all saying its great.....all I have to say Mmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Breezer80

BIG DRE said:


> BREEZER......you really do seem like your trying to push soma-tex out there,most new guy who just join UK-M are all saying its great.....all I have to say Mmmmmmmmmmm.....


How am i pushing Soma-tex? I'm asking question to find out info myself! Would it be better if i lied and said "it's s**t"?

As i said in my first post. I joined in 2010. I don't live on this site like some people. I browse the odd subject to find out info on what i need. I'm currently taking Somatex so i'm giving my opinion like everyone else.

You picked up 2 boxes 5 days ago so you're not really in a position to comment or are you like the other guy a few pages back who's expecting to turn into hulk after a few shots of hgh.


----------



## Sammyguns

Hgh made him have the sweats and the ****s? This is fckin GOLDEN! Absolute CLASSIC! Are we now assuming its laxatives then? Hahahahaha this post is getting silly now! People are clearly slating the product because it is effecting their business because tthey sell a different product.


----------



## reza85

Loool why the f&ck is it only newbies on here rating this it makes me wane through the whole lot in bin !


----------



## GettingSTRONG

If anything the soma-tex was worth it just to see the aggro going down on this thread


----------



## Goose

Sammyguns said:


> Hgh made him have the sweats and the ****s? This is fckin GOLDEN! Absolute CLASSIC! Are we now assuming its laxatives then? Hahahahaha this post is getting silly now! People are clearly slating the product because it is effecting their business because tthey sell a different product.


I am not slating it I am passing on a friends opininon. High doses of GHRP6 can cause the ****s and sweats. Your pushing a product after 5 posts. Get a grip. I said in my post that other people are rating it. Dont get all defensive


----------



## Ljb

So your friend had sweats and ****s and blames the growth?

Da ****kk. Mate I have mad sweats from time to time, gear or not - ****s could be diet!

On another note anyone with a update on this product?


----------



## Breezer80

Ljb said:


> So your friend had sweats and ****s and blames the growth?
> 
> Da ****kk. Mate I have mad sweats from time to time, gear or not - ****s could be diet!
> 
> On another note anyone with a update on this product?


No new update from me other than i've spoken to a few guys at my gym today and no problems! i'll be purchasing my 3rd box next week.


----------



## Ljb

Breezer80 said:


> No new update from me other than i've spoken to a few guys at my gym today and no problems! i'll be purchasing my 3rd box next week.


How far are they into theres mate? Im 3/4 weeks in - noticed numb fingers one or twice but only when i shot before bed, which i rarely do as usually i split AM and around 7pm. still very early days for me to say anything


----------



## Breezer80

Ljb said:


> How far are they into theres mate? Im 3/4 weeks in - noticed numb fingers one or twice but only when i shot before bed, which i rarely do as usually i split AM and around 7pm. still very early days for me to say anything


We're all roughly 2-3 months into our cycles. No problems at the moment. I have very bad pins and needles every morning and i find myself recovering a lot quicker from a tough workout. You're cycle is coming up to 1 month, maybe give it another month and your numbness and other symptoms will defo increase.


----------



## Ljb

Breezer80 said:


> We're all roughly 2-3 months into our cycles. No problems at the moment. I have very bad pins and needles every morning and i find myself recovering a lot quicker from a tough workout. You're cycle is coming up to 1 month, maybe give it another month and your numbness and other symptoms will defo increase.


Hope so dude! running 6iu a day atm. Did you notice numbness straight away? or months in? whats your body comp looking like? and what dose you taking? batch code? sorry loads of questions haha too much pre workout heads in a mad place


----------



## Breezer80

Ljb said:


> Hope so dude! running 6iu a day atm. Did you notice numbness straight away? or months in? whats your body comp looking like? and what dose you taking? batch code? sorry loads of questions haha too much pre workout heads in a mad place


I noticed numbness after week 4 but it's more severe now. I'm also running 6iu per day and IMO that's more than enough. I can't tell you the batch code at the moment because i threw the box away and store the vials individually in my fridge. I'm picking up another box end of next week so i'll let you know.


----------



## Ljb

Alright cheers mate! Here's to next week with the numbness! What times you doing your doses? Wondering if it would make a difference to sides, as then hopefully mine will match yours!


----------



## Breezer80

Ljb said:


> Alright cheers mate! Here's to next week with the numbness! What times you doing your doses? Wondering if it would make a difference to sides, as then hopefully mine will match yours!


I started off with 3iu AM and 3iu PM but to be honest i can't be bothered with twice a day so it's 6iu as soon as i wake up!


----------



## Ljb

Breezer80 said:


> I started off with 3iu AM and 3iu PM but to be honest i can't be bothered with twice a day so it's 6iu as soon as i wake up!


Oh **** me I know the feeling. I read somewhere your body can only take in 2iu at a time so did AM,pre workout and 7pm. And Mtan shot at 10/11 my stomach is like a dartboard! So what time you getting numbness? Vivid dreams yet? I've had none ! Was excited over it lol


----------



## Breezer80

Ljb said:


> Oh **** me I know the feeling. I read somewhere your body can only take in 2iu at a time so did AM,pre workout and 7pm. And Mtan shot at 10/11 my stomach is like a dartboard! So what time you getting numbness? Vivid dreams yet? I've had none ! Was excited over it lol


I've never really had vivid dreams with any HGH i've used. My numbness is bad in the mornings but throughout the night it's bloody painful


----------



## Kk5276

Sammyguns said:


> Hgh made him have the sweats and the ****s? This is fckin GOLDEN! Absolute CLASSIC! Are we now assuming its laxatives then? Hahahahaha this post is getting silly now! People are clearly slating the product because it is effecting their business because tthey sell a different product.


Sammy I get the sweats from it and a crash also as I stated in my first post.. I am still not convinced this is good gh. Has any body got any updated info. I have stopped using the boxes I have and gone back to genotropin as if I find its crap I will send back and have 5 more boxes.

I know a few other people now using it so it is going around more now.

any info appreaciated guys.


----------



## Ljb

Hello mate, im also about 5 weeks in, have had no sides, maybe once but couldve been just coincidence. 'vivid' dreams - none. infact my sleep isnt great. got another box and halve left and then if nothing may change brand


----------



## Lex_Lee

I'm on my 4th week of Soma-Tex.

Doing 6iu/day, Monday-Friday.

So far not noticing any sides which worries me.

Am getting lumps where I inject which are tender for a couple of days before going away.

Have done hygetropin in past and always got sore finger joints, and never experienced soreness/lumps at injection site.

Will do one more box of Soma-Tex and see what the results are (if any). If I still don't notice anything, I may go back to hygetropin.

Will post updates in a few weeks.

If anyone else has good results, please keep us updated.

This seems to be the only topic on the net where people who have actually used Soma-Tex are posting.


----------



## Kk5276

I have stopped using it as all I get is hot flushes and feeling very hungry.... That to me is a sign it is not real gh... Gone back to my old hyg


----------



## Breezer80

GettingSTRONG said:


> any updates with this? I've not really felt anything different.. no sides, and I've been on this for 5 weeks now.
> 
> I've had reductions in fat, however my diet is flawless, so I am mindful of placebo.


I've just coming to the end of my 3rd box (12 weeks). I've defo noticed weight loss without being more strict on my diet. Also have increased pins and needles in my hands when waking up in the morning. I'm still using 6iu per day and thinking to cut down to 4iu to reduce the pins and needles. My sides are no different compared to Hyge. Wouldn't be surprised if it's the same manufacturer!


----------



## SSJay

Right so out of all the guys on here the only guy who says its any good is a guy with very low post count that only ever seems to reply to this one thread and its not just good, its as good as "Hyge" apparently lol. But the overall general consensus is its sh!te, I'll put this on my which GH to avoid list


----------



## Breezer80

SSJay said:


> Right so out of all the guys on here the only guy who says its any good is a guy with very low post count that only ever seems to reply to this one thread and its not just good, its as good as "Hyge" apparently lol. But the overall general consensus is its sh!te, I'll put this on my which GH to avoid list


Some of you are absolute cocks on here! My last reply was a few weeks ago and i said i would come back on and let you know how i'm getting on!

Basically you want me to lie and agree with others! I'm comparing it with Hyge because Hyge is not a brillaint product. It's ok!!!! Just like Soma-tex is OK!

I signed up in 2010 but i don't live on these sites like some sad people. I don't reply to other threds because i'm not taking anything else you junkie!


----------



## SSJay

Breezer80 said:


> Some of you are absolute cocks on here! My last reply was a few weeks ago and i said i would come back on and let you know how i'm getting on!
> 
> Basically you want me to lie and agree with others! I'm comparing it with Hyge because Hyge is not a brillaint product. It's ok!!!! Just like Soma-tex is OK!
> 
> I signed up in 2010 but i don't live on these sites like some sad people. I don't reply to other threds because i'm not taking anything else you junkie!


Getting very defensive for somebody so genuine :wink:


----------



## reza85

Breezer80 said:


> Some of you are absolute cocks on here! My last reply was a few weeks ago and i said i would come back on and let you know how i'm getting on!
> 
> Basically you want me to lie and agree with others! I'm comparing it with Hyge because Hyge is not a brillaint product. It's ok!!!! Just like Soma-tex is OK!
> 
> I signed up in 2010 but i don't live on these sites like some sad people. I don't reply to other threds because i'm not taking anything else you junkie![/quote
> 
> Lol just stop posting man you sound like an ars !


----------



## Breezer80

reza85 said:


> Reading your last few posts you sound like an illiterate mug! You might need to look up the word illiterate ;-)


----------



## Breezer80

SSJay said:


> Getting very defensive for somebody so genuine :wink:


Whatever you say Sanjay lol


----------



## SSJay

Breezer80 said:


> Yes cause by constantly insulting everybody its really getting your point across isn't it? You dont look like a imature kid thats spitting his dummy out and name calling because people aren't believing his bullsh!t in the slightest..


----------



## Breezer80

SSJay said:


> Constantly insulting people???? I haven't insulted anyone until some MUG called me an Ars because i don't agree with some of the people on this forum. So don't try and mug me off Sanjay. I'm telling you my opinion. If you don't like it that's up to! As i said i earlier i don't care what HGH you like or don't like.


----------



## SSJay

Breezer80 said:


> Do you have short term memory loss or just a selective memory when it suits? "Cocks" "junkies" and heck even "sanjay" Is all trying to insult people mate, its not trying to "MUG" you off at all, its a fact that you said them..
> 
> And stop trying to PM me! no I don't want to buy SOMA-TEX hgh off you mate as its sh!t :wink:


----------



## Breezer80

SSJay said:


> Hahahaha so now i sell it as well!?? Sanjay the comedian it's got a catch to it


----------



## Goose

Kk5276 said:


> I have stopped using it as all I get is hot flushes and feeling very hungry.... That to me is a sign it is not real gh... Gone back to my old hyg


Sounds like GHRP-6 to me.

Its quite common for people to sell GHRP-6 labelling it GH.

What would be interesting is injecting 10iu of the stuff in one go, if you get the ****s then yes defo GHRP6 as this is common side.


----------



## Serg

Hi . just got same hgh today . i had blue tops before for a 2 months and every vial had a vacuum inside. today i tried 3 vials of Soma-Tex and had no vacuum. is that normal ? did you had same thing with your soma-tex ? or is it a fake ?


----------



## sauliuhas

a bit different box from the OP's uploaded pic...


----------



## British_vip

Hey any one here?!!! I'm using soma-tex hgh

191aa ,how long it takes to get results?


----------



## IGotTekkers

Ljb said:


> But why would a company go to that effort to fake something? And why would my always legit source risk it? What difference does ghrp-6 make? Really need more people who have used/using this to comment! C'mon people!


coz there's alot of £ in hgh. I pay wholesale prices from my guy (coz I'm special) so I know what this is being sold for, it's cheap, so it's not surprising that people are reporting it to be low quality. 120iu for less than what youd normaly pay for 100iu generic blue tops


----------



## Big cheese

Ljb said:


> But why would a company go to that effort to fake something? And why would my always legit source risk it? What difference does ghrp-6 make? Really need more people who have used/using this to comment! C'mon people!


8 days means shit tbf pal should feel it after


----------

